# Loosing fish-bloating up, breathing hard, dying.



## stevo64 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have now lost a rainbow shark and a Krib, my other krib has been swelled up and breathing hard at bottom of tank for days now, it is just a matter of time.
Could I have a parasite? They bloat up and can't swim well, stop eating and they breathe hard. Everyone else seems fine. The water quality is fine. I do have some floating plants that seem to have little mites ? on them that I thought were eggs and when I touched them they jump like tiny fleas. I am pulling those plants.
I can get no answers from anyone. Please help me before I loose my whole tank.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve, I responded to your other post in Diseases


----------

